# Gather 'round The Campfire



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok I have enough wood for this cyber campfire, need marshmallows, graham crackers, chocolate bars, roasting forks and most of all the Outbackers family!So gather round.

Though the holidays are great... I'd still rather be camping.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Y-Guy
I feel warm already

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

I did not know that your Raptor came with a fireplace option? No wonder you go winter camping









Now where and how to fit a fireplace in an Outback









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Ok I have enough wood for this cyber campfire, need marshmallows, graham crackers, chocolate bars, roasting forks and most of all the Outbackers family!So gather round.
> 
> Though the holidays are great... I'd still rather be camping.
> [snapback]68093[/snapback]​


Timing's GREAT - we should all have this available for the Christmas Party tonight. Y-Guy, can you add the smell of smoke, too (without putting your house in jeopardy, that is)?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know where we can get the graham crackers....
















Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I used to have some wood....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

But Kevin you guys were warm weren't you








We'll have to bring extra next time









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...you got a burning permit for that!


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

My wife just walked up behind me, saw this, and rolled her eyes, she now has confirmed in her mind that we are all weird








Merry Christmas


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

mjs518 said:


> My wife just walked up behind me, saw this, and rolled her eyes, she now has confirmed in her mind that we are all weird


Oh my wife could confirm that too... then again she's just as weird as well!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I used to have some wood....
> [snapback]68186[/snapback]​


HP

LMAO



















































Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I wonder if dropping a bowling ball down the chimney would make the conveyor belt reverse direction... thus causing the bowling ball to shoot out the top of the chimney.

Or would it have to be in a vacuum?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Doug,

When the ball falls down the chimney, a negative pressure will be created as the balls mass accelerates, thus pulling all of the creosote down along with it. This foreign material will introduce too much friction and impede the balls return to its original path. However what you have accomplished in this single engineering feat is to clean the chimney and deposit the foreign materials onto a conveyor system for easy disposal.

Now how would this phenominon be affected if Y-Guy were to burn oak instaed of that pine wood?

You are a genius my friend
















kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There wouldn't be as much friction from the soot on the chimney, thats for sure.

Oak burns much cleaner than pine!!!

But can it burn in a vaccuum???









I guess it also depends on the rotation on the bowling ball while descending.









Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

It CAN burn in a vacuum but for how long depends on how large the finger holes in the ball are. The amount of oxygen present in the holes will vary by the square of the ball RPM and is independent of the conveyor belt lineal velocity.

Is a conundrum a riddle or is a riddle a puzzle or is a puzzle a brainteaser or a fiddle a faddle?







the question begs an answer.

Why a conveyor belt anyways?

kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Come on people even a 1st grader knows that if the bowling ball has a Flux Capacitor installed that the fire can burn for hours.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Come on people even a 1st grader knows that if the bowling ball has a Flux Capacitor installed that the fire can burn for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's only if it's running at 1.6 jigawats or how ever you spell that


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think a flux can only be powered by Hurricane's levelling blocks - Pine oak or spruce, it really does not matter, the flame looks the same and it kept us warm.

Things you do to keep the fire burning past the 3:00am mark









Now if I only could get a flux in my Denali - imagine the milage









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Let us not forget to factor in the Coefficient of Drag caused by Bernoulli effect as the spherical bowling ball interacts with the inevitable boundary layer turbulance caused by the random surface imperfections of the creosote, divided by the cube of the...

*Ouch!* I think I just tore my space-time continuum!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

We need to add dimples to the bowling ball so it looks like a gaint golf ball. Now would there be a slice or a hook?

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Is a conundrum a riddle or is a riddle


I always thought a "The Conundrum" was a pipe tune???









Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok......but which way is the conveyor belt turning???
















Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I


> always thought a "The Conundrum" was a pipe tune???


Doesn't Trojan make those?

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Since we don't have a fireplace we usually just burn one of my wife's meatloafs (Hmmm, I struggled with meatloaves vs. meatloafs. I settled for 'loafs - sounds better) in the oven and watch that.







But, all I have to do now is add music and I can use Y-Guy's fire as my Yule Log.







Merry Christmas around the campfire everyone.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm

What is the plural of meatloaf?

1) Meatloafs

2) Meatloaves

3) Meatloaf

4) None of the Above

5) All of the Above

6) Not a friggin clue


----------

